# Imprim. HP : des impressions, des pilotes et des maux [1] !...



## raphael54 (21 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour,
sur OSX 10.2.6 c'est la premiere fois que je connecte une imprimant et quand je l'ajloute dans le centre d'impression il ne me propose par de choix réseau mais apple talk.
Cela marche mais est ce normalement que ma connection ethernet pour imprimante se denomme "appletalk"?
merci


----------



## Zitoune (21 Octobre 2003)

Oui, c'est normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(du moins, c'est pareil sur ma 4100n)


----------



## raphael54 (21 Octobre 2003)

ok, et j'ai un souci d'install sur mon G4 biproc ss OS 9.1:
quand j'ouvre un nouveau service d'impression, il me propose le
 "avec"   laserwriter 8, je n'ai pas le choix? normal?
je choisi donc un service d'impression "imprimante (appletalk)"
puis dans la seconde fenetre je choisi la laserjet 4000n dans la fenetre Fichier PPD et dans la fenetre selection d'imprimante appletalk
j'ai une icone "non définie" et quand je veux "modifier" il ouvre un autre fenetre de recherche mais la je n'ai rien tout est vide???
pourquoi?


----------



## Zitoune (22 Octobre 2003)

Je ne comprends pas trop ce que tu veux dire.
As-tu fait une recherche de fichier pour voir s'il existe un ppd pour la 4000 qui est installé ?


----------



## raphael54 (22 Octobre 2003)

bon y a pas foule en reponse alors j'essaye des trucs..
Semblerai que l'application "selecteur" soit modifié dans les pilotes
fourni par HP


----------



## Zitoune (22 Octobre 2003)

Qu'est-ce qui t'empêche d'installer le ppd à la main ?
&gt; il "suffit" de le glisser au bon endroit dans les extensions, puis de redémarrer


----------



## raphael54 (22 Octobre 2003)

galère, galère....
je viens de changer l'appli selecteur ainsi que les extensions laserwriter 8 et ses preferences;
un léger mieux: une icone HP laserjet s'affiche sur mon bureau mais
lorsque que je lance une impression ss word par ex il me dit qu'elle est introuvable.
de plus, dans selecteur qd je clique sur laserwriter 8  il ne reconnait aucune imprimante PS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Deja je dis merci au pilote HP.


----------



## raphael54 (22 Octobre 2003)

alors j'ai un fichier PPD HP 4OOO mais il ne reconnait aucune imprimante postscript dans la fenetre "selection d'imprimante appletalk"


----------



## raphael54 (22 Octobre 2003)

il me dis quelle est "non définie"


----------



## Zitoune (22 Octobre 2003)

As-tu essayé d'accéder à l'imprimante avec  ApplePrinterUtility  ?


----------



## golf (22 Octobre 2003)

raphael54 a dit:
			
		

> Cela marche mais est ce normalement que ma connection ethernet pour imprimante se denomme "appletalk"?
> merci


Oui, c'est un héritage de l'histoire de la PAO Apple/Adobe/HP/Canon (cf le début des années 80)...
AppleTalk se substitue à tcp/ip car avant d'être supporté par ethernet, AppleTalk était véhiculé par LocalTalk, le réseau qui est né avec le Mac...

Grosso-modo : AppleTalk &amp; tcp/ip sont la couche logicielle alors que LocalTalk &amp; Ethernet sont le support physique...


----------



## raphael54 (22 Octobre 2003)

cela marche sous 9.1????


----------



## raphael54 (22 Octobre 2003)

bon, apple printer utility me dit dans la fenetre aplle talk zone
"there are no zone on this network"
et la fenetre printer est vide.
Donc demain j'achete un cable croisé... cela peut etre la solution meme si le cable que j'utilise actuellement fonctionne très bien sous mon Ti ss 10.2.6 avec la meme imprimante..
peut etre que le Os 9 ne supporte pas ce cable.
ou alors j'achete un switch... d'ailleurs mieux vaut un switch ou un router pour partager imprimante et un modem noos???


----------



## Zitoune (22 Octobre 2003)

Un switch permettra de mttre en réseau tes Mac et ton imprimante, mais   ne permettra pas de partager la connexion internet.
Mais MacOS X sait le faire, alors acheter un routeur...


----------



## raphael54 (22 Octobre 2003)

dis moi zitoune,
un routeur accepte uniquement des cables droit ou des cables croisés?
et si pouir le moment je veux partager mon imprimante sur le routeur 
me faut-il que des cable droit? croisé?
pour les differentes connexion routeur-imprimante-routeur-ordi?
merci


----------



## raphael54 (22 Octobre 2003)

et tout les routeurs (quelque soit la marque) marche -t-il ss mac?
des conseils d'achat?


----------



## Zitoune (22 Octobre 2003)

A priori, on utilise des câbles croisé pour relier directement deux ordinateurs entre eux (mais les cartes ethernet des mac récents croisent/décroisent si nécessaire).
Autrement on utilise des câbles droits.

En ce qui concerne les routeurs, je n'en ai pas, mais tu devrais poser la question dans  le forum internet ou  sur MacADSL


----------



## raphael54 (22 Octobre 2003)

dis moi j ai cru lire sur le forum que tu avais le trednet de macway et que tu en etait content...
je n'y connais vraiment rien en réseau, est ce que cela marcherait avec ce routeur pour partager mon modem cable noos et une imprimant hp sur mon G4 450 biproc et mon TI 400??
si oui, dois je achetre des cables croisé pour tout?
et que sont les manip à faire?
 c'est simple ou genre casse-tete?


----------



## Zitoune (22 Octobre 2003)

J'ai jamais approché un routeur, mais chez moi, j'ai un iMac, un iBook, une HP4100n, un modem AlscatelSpeedTouch : ils sont tous reliés à un switch 10/100 de marque TRENDnet que j'ai acheté chez MacWay et qui fonctionne très bien.

Le plus difficiele opour faire fonctionner tout ça a été de trouver une prise de courant pour brancher le switch auquel j'ai ensuite relié les éléments du réseau (par un câble ethernet droit).

Après, j'ai juste rentré les infos de connection au net et attribué une adresse IP aux machines (l'iBook fonctionne avec 9.2).


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2003)

Raphael, ce dont tu as besoin c'est un routeur/switch simple, pas un routeur/switch ADSL puisque tu es relié au câble. Dans ton cas, ce produit sert juste à faire de la translation d'adresse, d'avoir un serveur DHCP et plusieurs connecteurs RJ-45.

Je viens de regarder chez Trendnet et il ne semble plus avoir ce type de produit ...

En cherchant un peu chez ldlc, j'ai trouvé quelques produits intéressants :

D-Link DI-704P - Routeur Ethernet 4 ports + Serveur d'impression 
D-Link DI-707P - Routeur ADSL + Switch 7 ports + Serveur d'impression 
SMC Barricade SMC7004ABR - Routeur 4 ports 10/100Mbps commutés et serveur d'impression intégrés 

Difficile de trouver un simple routeur sans serveur d'impression, mais qui peut le plus, peut le moins


----------



## raphael54 (22 Octobre 2003)

ce qui veut dire que le routeur que propose Macway ne m'est pas utile?
ici ici


----------



## raphael54 (22 Octobre 2003)

quelqu'un connait ce produit ...pas cher?


----------



## golf (22 Octobre 2003)

Pourquoi un routeur ?!

Un simple hub ethernet 4 ou 5 port suffit !


----------



## raphael54 (23 Octobre 2003)

meme pour partager internet du cable noos?


----------



## golf (23 Octobre 2003)

raphael54 a dit:
			
		

> meme pour partager internet du cable noos ?


Là, tu as 2 écoles :
- sans routeur et en activant le partage sur un machine maître...
- avec routeur et là c'est le confort mais il y a une phase de paramétrage du routeur dont le rôle est de stocker l'adresse et le pass de ta connection, la connection des différents Mac se faisant en activant dans "Préférences sytème"/Réseau puis configuration "Automatique" et tcp/ip via DHCP...

Il est vrai que le prix des routeurs a considérablement baissé (Cf le TrendNet) et, en plus, comprennent un hub intégré...


----------



## raphael54 (23 Octobre 2003)

justement ce routeur que tu me montre en lien et que j'avais indiquer plus haut est il fiable pour ce que je veux faire?
et ou puis je apprendre les base de ce mini réseau (adresse...) car je n'y connais que dalle.
merci


----------



## golf (23 Octobre 2003)

raphael54 a dit:
			
		

> justement ce routeur...
> ...est il fiable pour ce que je veux faire ?


Pas de problème...
Ne pas oublier les câbles, il y a du métrage à faire...
Tu es où ?
Le rayon réseau de Surcouf est certainnement le plus complêt que je connaisse et les gars y sont compétents...




			
				raphael54 a dit:
			
		

> ...et ou puis je apprendre les base de ce mini réseau (adresse...) car je n'y connais que dalle.
> merci


Il faut que je te recherche des sources...
Sinon, ici, et plus particulièrement dans notre forum réseau... 
Mais, tu sais, ne te prend pas trop la tête, c'est pas bien difficile...


----------



## raphael54 (23 Octobre 2003)

merci beaucoup...quand tu dis METRAGE ce veut dire quoi :
des longueurs a repecter??  du droit? du croise?


----------



## golf (23 Octobre 2003)

Je veux dire tout bêtement prendre un mètre pour mesurer les distances entre les différents postes à servir et le routeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Par exemple chez moi : du routeur j'ai 4 brins qui partent :
- un de 6 m jusqu'au G5
- un de 8 m jusqu'à mon imprimante LaserWriter 16/600
- un de 40 mètres que j'ai posé jusqu'à la chambre de mon fils
- un brin libre de 12 m jusque dans mon salon pour brancher les portables de mes aînés quand ils passent à la maison...

J'ai installé çà bien avant l'apparition de Airport !


----------



## raphael54 (24 Octobre 2003)

bon, je viens d'installer OSX 10.2.6, avec de nombreux probleme à l'install mais bon cela marche pour le moment...
QUESTION: je n'arrive pas à installer mon imprimante hp  4000 réseau, le centre d'impresion ne la reconnait pas automatiquement et quand je clique sur apple talk, il me dit qu'il est désactivé alors qu'il est bien activé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Précision: le même config marche très bien sur mon Ti, et la reconnaissance de l'imprimant fut Automatique.


----------



## golf (24 Octobre 2003)

Oups...
Installes Print Center Repair, utilises le et tiens nous au courant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il est possible que t'es eu un sac de nuds à la màj de l'os !...


----------



## raphael54 (24 Octobre 2003)

je telecharge de suite et je vous reviens


----------



## raphael54 (25 Octobre 2003)

je ne compr"ends pas bien l'appli, j'ai lu la notice qui m'a fait modifier le root, creez un compte "nobody" puis deactiver les securités et quand je me suis interessé à l'install de driver Hp 4000 (PPD FILES) je l'ai trouve installer, l'installation a réussi et toujours rien pas de reconnaissance de l'imprimante.

les boules.


----------



## raphael54 (25 Octobre 2003)

dites moi c'est bien via appletalk qu'on ajoute une imprimante branché en ethernet  si oui alors pourquoi il me dit que apple talk est desactivé alors qu'il est activé???


----------



## raphael54 (25 Octobre 2003)

je me souviens d'avoir eu ce probleme de reconnaissance via apple talk ss 9 c'est ce qui m'a fait changer et passer ss x.2.6 , je me suis dis c'est ma carte ethernet qui etait morte mais quand je branche mon modem noos dessus cela marche impec.


----------



## golf (25 Octobre 2003)

Où vas tu pour vérifier l'état d'AppleTalk ?


----------



## raphael54 (25 Octobre 2003)

dans les preference system puis reseau et verifier l'activation


----------



## golf (25 Octobre 2003)

Donc la case activer AppleTalk est cochée et configurer est sur "Automatiquement" ?!


----------



## raphael54 (25 Octobre 2003)

exactement


----------



## raphael54 (25 Octobre 2003)

HELP, i need somebody...
bon, je viens de reinstaller, partitionner le system (j'ai déjà fait ça hier mais bon)
c'est un 10.2.1 tout neuf, y'a que cela sur mon disque.
l'imprimante est branché, les pilotes installer....
et ben IDEM, il me dit apple talk n'est pas connecter, il me prprose d'ouvrir preférences réseau, et Apple talk est bien connecté.
et j'ai bien deconnecte le modem interne, seul ethernet integré est activé.


----------



## raphael54 (25 Octobre 2003)

peut etre cela peu vous aider:
Dans la fentre apple talk , je n'ai pas acces au menu: Zone Apple talk.
enfin, je n'ai pas encore configurer internet sur cette machine...
(G4 biproc450)

cela peut -il influer?


----------



## golf (25 Octobre 2003)

raphael54 a dit:
			
		

> peut etre cela peu vous aider:
> Dans la fentre apple talk , je n'ai pas acces au menu: Zone Apple talk...


Normal et tu n'as pas besoin de configurer quoi que ce soit...

Curieux comportement !
Et pas facile à résoudre à distance


----------



## raphael54 (25 Octobre 2003)

golf,
donc je me demande quelle est la solution, la solution radicale à mon probleme, car j'en suis a reinstaller mon systeme à la moindre manifestation negative de l'OS....
trouver des m.à.j genre X.2.3 puis .5 et passer au six?
essayer panther mais bon j'ai acheté un 9 un 10 et aujourd hui l'argent se fait rare
ou bien une solution hardware mais laquelle?


----------



## raphael54 (25 Octobre 2003)

ah oui j'oublais revendre mon HP laserjet et acheter 
une epsonc (humour)


----------



## golf (25 Octobre 2003)

raphael54 a dit:
			
		

> golf,
> donc je me demande quelle est la solution...


Cf MP...


----------



## Marsu (24 Janvier 2004)

Est-ce que les imprimantes noir et blanc HP  Laserjet 1015 ou la 1150 ou la 1300N ont les bons pilotes pour Panther 10.3 et marchent bien ? Et laquelle est la mieux ?
J'ai besoin d'une imprimante pour mon boulot. Merci de me répondre vite...


----------



## Marsu (24 Janvier 2004)

Est-ce que les imprimantes noir et blanc HP Laserjet 1015 ou la 1150 ou la 1300N ont les bons pilotes pour Panther 10.3 et marchent bien ? Et laquelle est la mieux ?
J'ai besoin d'une imprimante pour mon boulot. Merci de me répondre vite...


----------



## nicolas51 (24 Janvier 2004)

J'ai une laserjet 2200dn et elle est reconnue par panther et marche (avec quelques pb sous word).

Je pense qu'une 1300N marchera.
Les autres ont l'air de marcher aussi. Voir les pilotes sur le site HP...


----------



## Switcher (24 Janvier 2004)

Réponse peut-être stupide, mais je me lance :

As-tu essayé d'avoir des infos sur les sites de HP et Apple ?

Je pense que tu y trouveras ton bonheur...

Enfin j'espère.


----------



## Marsu (25 Janvier 2004)

Salut, 
En fait, j'ai regardé sur le site HP, notamment la Laserjet 1015, la 1150, la 1300N et interrogé un commercial HP par téléphone, mais il se la jouait, ne connaissait déjà pas la différence entre les produits, était très flou sur les pilotes, et  a essayé de me fourguer une jet d'encre ! 
Et moi, j'ai besoin d'avoir la certitude que ça marche vraiment et bien ! C'est pour ça que je cherche des témoignages de "vrais gens" utilisant les machines... Je vais rappeler un autre commercial un peu moins (censuré) !
C'est quoi tes problèmes sous word ?


----------



## nicolas51 (25 Janvier 2004)

Marsu a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> C'est quoi tes problèmes sous word ?



certains textes (4-5 pages avec des formules mathématiques) refusent de s'imprimer avec l'erreur : manque de mémoire. Le tout sous panther. Par contre aucun problème avec jaguar.

Sinon pas de problème particulier. Elle est rapide et de très bonne qualité.


----------



## FANREM (25 Janvier 2004)

Tu vas chez surcouf et dans le menu deroulant imprimantes HP
Page 4 la 1300
Page 5 la 1015
Pas trouve la 1150
Il y a les caracteristiques detailles de chaque modele
En ce moment l'epson C 900 Laser couleur est bradee à 499  et elle arrivait en tete des materiel conseilles par pas mal de revues. A ce prix la, c'est une affaire


----------



## Marsu (5 Février 2004)

Oui, La HP Laserjet 1015 fonctionne très bien en 10.3, j'ai vérifié et je l'ai maintenant. Mais mon expérience catastrophique avec Epson (6200L) a fini par me rendre parano...
Pour avoir la certitude sur la  HP Laserjet 1015 , j'ai "harcelé" pas mal de hot line et de vendeurs, même si sur le site HP tout semblait baigner... J'ai déjà donné dans l'imprimante Epson 10.2 et version ultérieure (la Saint Glin-Glin, oui !). De toute façon, Epson faut oublier ! Ca suit pas pour plein de trucs...
Le plus drôle a été le 1er commercial spécialisé HP (hot line) qui m'a demandé ce qu'était Panther et 10.3 ! Marrant aussi, le 2ème commercial HP a qui j'ai dit que cette imprimante fonctionnait normalement en 10.3 et qui m'a dit : Si vous le dites. Mais vous avez trouvé ça où sur le site ? J'ai fini par arriver à joindre un technicien qui ne savait pas exactement "y a marqué OS X", c'est gentil mais c'est vaste et qui a vérifié et après certifié que ça allait jusqu'à 10.3. Je sais, ça fait beaucoup de précautions, mais la nouvelle tendance on vous vend des boîtes, vous verrez après si ça marche, me fatigue !  Et puis je ne peux pas passer ma vie à échanger des périphériques... L'idée, ce n'est pas de se promener dans tout Paris avec, mais de travailler avec ! Voilà. L'affaire imprimante est classée...
Merci à tous.


----------



## erual (9 Juillet 2004)

Je viens d'installer OS 10.3.4 sur un iMac DV Ed Spécial et n'arrive pas à configurer mon imprimante HP Laserjet 4 ML qui est connectée via un boitier Asantétalk

elle fonctionnait parfaitement sous 9.2.2

Je précise que j'ai aussi un Hub Asanté surlequel est connecté une freebox

le problème est que l'imprimante n'apparait pas dans l'utilitaire "Configuration d'imprimante"

j'ai lu la discussion sur  LaserWriter NTR et Os X , téléchargé et installé les fichiers indiqués, à savoir :
a - espgs-7.05.5-0.ppc.dmg (qui doit être installé en premier) puis
b - pslevel1-foomatic-1.1.ppc.dm (qui installe l'imprimante sur le DD).

mais l'imprimante n'apparait toujours pas ?

Une idée?


----------



## golf (9 Juillet 2004)

Tu as quelle version du pilote ?
La dernière est la 101001.00...


----------



## erual (9 Juillet 2004)

J'avais bien téléchargé le bon pilote (merci quand meme pour le lien)
Je suis restée près d'une heure sans résultat au téléphone avec le support tecnique de HP, sans résultat , il cherche ....
ça a du me couter un peu cher pour rien !


----------



## imaout (10 Juillet 2004)

erual a dit:
			
		

> le problème est que l'imprimante n'apparait pas dans l'utilitaire "Configuration d'imprimante"
> Une idée?


Peut-etre ceci : http://www.asante.com/forums/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=993
ou cela : http://www.asante.com/support/pdf/asantetalk_osx.pdf


----------



## litle_big_one (12 Juillet 2004)

Bj all

si je ne me trompe, il faut appuyer en même temps sur la touche option ou cde (me rapelle plus) pour faire apparaitre les nlles imprimantes mais c'est indiqué dans la doc. Au cas ou tu ne l'ai pas fait  

bob


----------



## hoccoperspi (27 Juillet 2004)

J'ai une imprimante HP LaserJet 6L avec port parallèle. Mon Powermac G3 Bleu blanc ne possède pas de port série. Puis-je utiliser un convertisseur usb/parallèle ?
Et où pourrais-je trouver le pilote nécessaire ?
Au pire, devrais-je passer par realpc ou virtual pc ?
Merci

Hoccoperspi


----------



## gootch (27 Juillet 2004)

pas besoin de pilote
et oui tu peux utiliser un adaptateur qui marchera sans probleme avec ton mac


----------



## demougin (27 Juillet 2004)

pour ma part j'utilise un boitier asantétalk


----------



## olivmac35 (25 Août 2004)

heuuuu comment faire SANS boitier usb ??
y'a til un moyen de bricoler un cable série mac vers parrallele ou une bidouille dans ce genre là ??

De plus comment piloter cette imrpimante (la 6l)??
merci d'avance !


----------



## marieka (29 Septembre 2004)

bonjour
j'ai des soucis d'impression avec un MAC G4 sous OS x
avec un HP deskjet 1220 C
merci pour votre aide


----------



## Bilbo (29 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG. 

C'est ton premier message, et tu as posé ta question dans le forum d'accueil. Il y en a de plus appropriés. Chaque forum a une description qui l'accompagne sur la page d'accueil. Lis-les avec soin pour mieux choisir la prochaine fois. Ce n'est pas bien grave, je connais certains vieux habitués qui ne les ont toujours pas lues,   et les modérateurs se chargent de remédier à ces erreurs bénignes.

Je te laisse découvrir tout ça et j'espère que tu te sentiras bien chez nous. 

À+


----------



## golf (29 Septembre 2004)

marieka a dit:
			
		

> j'ai des soucis d'impression avec un MAC G4 sous OS x
> avec un HP deskjet 1220 C


Bonjour et bienvenue
Peut on avoir plus de précisions sur ces problèmes, lesquels, circonstances, etc. ? 
En plus quel Mac et quelle version d'Os X ?


----------



## Bilbo (29 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bienvenue
> Peut on avoir plus de précisions sur ces problèmes, lesquels, circonstances, etc. ?
> En plus quel Mac et quelle version d'Os X ?


J'allais le dire. Mais au moment où j'allais poster, un tonitruant "À table !" m'a interrompu.  Bref, pas mieux. 

À+


----------



## bobo60 (2 Octobre 2004)

j'ai un imac 400 DV, et j'essaie de connecter une imprimante laser (laserjet 4 plus) à mon ordinateur . Au secours


----------



## golf (2 Octobre 2004)

Quel type de connectique possède cette LaserJet ?

Pilote inclu dans Panther


----------



## stivvff (4 Octobre 2004)

Deux questions à son sujet :

1) Il y a-t-il un moyen de la faire fonctionner nativement sous osx? Je ne la voit pas dans la liste des imprimantes, mais il y-t-'il un moyen "détourné"?


2) dans le sélecteur, sous classic, "impression en tâche de fond" est grisé et sélectionné sur "non". Cela est très embêtant car ça me bloque mon ordinateur pendant des heures quand j'imprime.


Merci


----------



## golf (4 Octobre 2004)

C'est quelle marque : "designjet" ?


----------



## naas (4 Octobre 2004)

Essaies de télécharger ça


----------



## stivvff (4 Octobre 2004)

la marque c'est HP.


Merci pour le lien, je n'avais trouvé que des PPD qui ne fonctionnaient que sous classic sur le site d'hp.

J'essaierai demain au bureau pour voir si ça marche


----------



## stivvff (5 Octobre 2004)

Mon imprimante est reconnue sous osx grâce à ton lien, Merci.

Personne n'a d'idée pour l'impression de fond qui n'est pas disponible?


ps: Je ne comprend pas trop pourquoi mon message a été regroupé avec celui-ci. Ca parle plûtot laser et appletalk non? ça perturbe un peu la lecture et j'ai l'impression de "polluer" ce post


----------



## simox1 (6 Octobre 2004)

Salut j'utilisait j'ai eu une imprimante hp laserjet 1000 et j'ssaye de la faire marcher sur le mac (OSX biensur) j'ai cherché partout mais je ne l'aai toujours pas trouvé et vous qu'est ce que vous pensez??

Merci!!


----------



## naas (6 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur macgé 

beuh...   :rose:


----------



## golf (6 Octobre 2004)

La lecture de ce document montre, hélas, qu'il n'y a pas de pilote pour cette machine l 

nb : il y a un fil dédié aux pilotes HP ici...


----------



## Emma bvr (11 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à vous tous
Nouvelle utilisatrice d'eMac, je connais quelques problèmes d'adaptation (j'étais jusque là utilisatrice de Windows 2000). J'ai connecté mon imprimante HP Deskjet 940 C mais je ne peux pas configurer correctement cette imprimante notamment pour obtenir une impression manuelle recto-verso.
Disons que je n'ai pas la visualisation de la Boîte à outils HP que j'avais sous Windows et où la configuration était facile. Là, plus de boîte à outils.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider à résoudre ce problème ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## willy (11 Octobre 2004)

Salut ,

Pour imprimer en recto-vero il faut sélectionner "disposition" en cliquant sur la liste déroulante située au dessus du nombre de copies, dans la boîte de dialogue d'impression.

Chez moi l'option recto-verso est grisée et n'est pas activable (c'est une hp deskjet 3650) sans doute un bug.


----------



## Le squall (13 Octobre 2004)

Si tu vas dans la liste des imprimante tu selectionnes l'imprimante et ensuite tu vas dans afficher les info, dans le premier onglet tu as options instalables, et là regarde si l'unitée recto verso est cochée sinon coche la


----------



## willy (13 Octobre 2004)

Le squall a dit:
			
		

> Si tu vas dans la liste des imprimante tu selectionnes l'imprimante et ensuite tu vas dans afficher les info, dans le premier onglet tu as options instalables, et là regarde si l'unitée recto verso est cochée sinon coche la


bizarre, je n'ai pas une seule option afficher dans l'onglet (options instalables)


----------



## Le squall (14 Octobre 2004)

Mais tu as "nom et emplacement" tout de même

Comment as-tu installé ton imprimante


----------



## Le squall (14 Octobre 2004)

Est-ce que tu as selectionné le descritif d'imprimante au moment ou tu as "ajouté imprimante"
Il faut le selectionné dans l'onglet modèle d'imprimante, si tu ne le trouve pas dans la liste que tu as, il faut le prendre sur le cd qui est livré avec ton imprimante et le glisser dans bibliothèque--printers--HP et ensuite tu vas le rechercher depuis "modèle d'imprimante" et là si ton imprimante peut imprimer en recto verso tu dois le retrouver dans les options installables et tu n'a qu'a cocher le petit vu


----------



## willy (15 Octobre 2004)

Et bien j'ai d'abord installé les drivers hp (version 2.5) et puis j'ai branché l'imprimante.
ci-joint un screenshot de la fenêtre Options Instalables.


----------



## bobo60 (16 Octobre 2004)

Problème pour brancher une imprimante laser ( HP Laserjet 4 plus) à un imac 400 DV. Comment faire ? Au secours


----------



## Emma bvr (16 Octobre 2004)

Je suis comme Willy : aucune option installable. Le pilote installé est pourtant le plus récent (V.2.5). J'ai téléchargé Apple Printer Utility 2.2 mais je ne sais pas comment l'installer.
Au secours.


----------



## golf (17 Octobre 2004)

Bonsoir et bienvenue
SVP, lire "Consignes avant de publier un sujet..." 
La question n'est pas assez précise !
Pb de connectique, de pilote, etc. ?!


----------



## Le squall (18 Octobre 2004)

Tu es sur que ton imprimante peut  imprimer recto verso
Quand au driver d'imprimante je ne les installes pas je me contente glisser le descriptif d'imprimante dans la bibliothèque--printers et je ne connais pas apple printers Utility 2.2


----------



## willy (18 Octobre 2004)

D'après le mode d'emploi de l'imprimante, elle peut faire du recto-verso

pour le driver, c'est un installeur, une fois installer, je vais dans le configurateur d'imprimante puis je clique sur Ajout, il détecte automatiquement le modèle de l'imprimante.


----------



## Le squall (19 Octobre 2004)

Désolé mais je crois qu'il faut que tu appaelles HP


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2004)

willy a dit:
			
		

> ...elle peut faire du recto-verso...


Elle "peut" !
Mais c'est souvent une option à rajouter !...


----------



## Rapinel (23 Octobre 2004)

la HP 4L est une imprimante PC sur port parallèle, la question est donc: existe-t-il un adaptateur USB-parallèle pour HP comme ça existe chez Epson? Quid des pilotes (gimprint?) :rateau:


----------



## biche (26 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour

Je viens d'installer mon imac G5 en réseau avec un pc sous xp, je voudrais artager mon imprimante mais ne trouve pas le drive.
Qui pourrait m'aider ?

merci


----------



## golf (27 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue



			
				biche a dit:
			
		

> ...mais ne trouve pas le drive.
> Qui pourrait m'aider ?


 Tu es sur d'avoir vraiment cherché


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Salut a tous

Je viens de recevoir mon nouveau pwb 15" et je n'arrive pas a installer le driver de mon imprimante...

C'est une 1015 HP Laserjet

A chaque fois que je double-clique sur l'icone d'installation il me demande mon password administrateur et puis il me dit qu'il faut des droits administrateurs ou superieur (Je precise que je n'ai qu'un seul compte, admin bien sur...)

J'ai tout fait, y compris virer Filevault...

Quelqu'un pourrait il m'eclairer sur ce qui se passe???


----------



## emge (30 Octobre 2004)

fabrice252 a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous
> 
> Je viens de recevoir mon nouveau pwb 15" et je n'arrive pas a installer le driver de mon imprimante...
> 
> ...



Est-ce toi qui a paramétré le Powerbook neuf ? 
Quand j'ai acheté mon ibook je l'ai bloqué la première fois... pour avoir voulu trop le sécuriser !
J'ai dû tout re-installer en notant soigneusement chaque manip et mot de passe et en les simplifiant aux max.
et ensuite tout baignait !


----------



## gile (31 Octobre 2004)

bonjour à tou-te-s
j'ai une bonne vieille imprimante HP 4MP qui marche à merveille depusi des années. Elle était reliée à un G4 (MacOS 9.2.2) via un boitier AsanteTalk (adaptateur série vers ethernet).
Par contre depuis que j'ai raccordé l'imprimante (via le boitier) à un switch (Comets Labs 8 ports) afin de pouvoir raccorder le Mac à ce même switch, j'ai plein de problèmes. Dès fois elle est reconnu, dès fois non.
Le switch nous permet de partager une connection ADSL (DHCP dynamique) entre plusieurs PC et un Mac.
Dès fois en rebranchant le tout, l'imprimante est reconnue dans le sélecteur mais là j'ai tout essayé et ça ne marche toujours pas.
quelqu'un-e aurait-il/elle une idée ?
gile


----------



## demougin (31 Octobre 2004)

de mémoire un switch fait un partage "temporel" alors qu'un hub fait un partage de bande passante.
ton asantetalk doit "tomber" car il ne reçoit pas de solicitations, quand cela t'arrives déconnecte son alim quelques secondes et cela devrait redémarrer (cela marche chez moi)


----------



## gile (31 Octobre 2004)

ça marche ! merci beaucoup pour la réponse. J'ai enfin une réponse logique vu que pour l'instant je débranchais et rebanchais des trucs sans que ça marche forcément et sans comprendre ce qui s'était passé quand ça marchait !
gile


----------



## Christophe_A (16 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter une imprimante hp color LaserJet 1500L... et elle n'imprime pas bien ! les couleurs sont fades, comme si le toner était presque vide (ce qui n'est pas le cas).
En imprimant depuis un PC, pas de problème...
J'ai lu sur le forum HP un post d'un utilisateur qui a "résolu" le problème en retombant en MacOS 10.3.0, mais je n'ai pas envie de changer de version d'OS.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée pour m'aider ?

Merci
Christophe


----------



## golf (16 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue
Curieux ce pb !
Quelle version de pilote as tu ?
Est ce la 1.0.4.4 ?


----------



## Christophe_A (17 Novembre 2004)

Je confirme, la version des pilotes est bien la 1.0.4.4.

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Onra (17 Novembre 2004)

J'ai le même pbm avec ma 2550Ln. Les couleurs à l'impression sont fade. L'impression de la page de test avec une belle photo ne semble pas être affecté...

 C'est grave docteur ?


----------



## golf (17 Novembre 2004)

Comme elle est neuve, donc sous garantie, tu devrais contacter la hotline HP pour leur soumettre ce pb...


----------



## Onra (17 Novembre 2004)

Ah oui tiens c'est vrai ça... on a tellement l'habitude d'exposer ses problèmes avec les forums que l'on oublie les réflexes les plus simples   

  Merci Golf :love:


----------



## Christophe_A (18 Novembre 2004)

J'ai contacté le support HP : 
- pas de solution en 10.3.6
- il faut soit repasser en 10.3.0, soit attendre Tiger (10.4.0).

Pas cool, quoi.
Je me demande si je vais pas me trouver un pc pour une bouchée de pain et l'utiliser comme serveur d'impression...


----------



## garfield02 (24 Novembre 2004)

salut jviens d'avoir au taf une imprimante laser couleur HP 2550ln et je l'a branché sur le reseau en voulant imprimer, au lieu d'avoir un texte noir sur fond blanc comme n'importe quel doc, j'ai un texte blanc sur fond noir
a quoi c'est du?
comment faire? ils parle d'une boite a outil qui ce serai installé dans mon systeme 10.3 mais je la trouve pas

merci


----------



## FANREM (24 Novembre 2004)

Pour les utilitaires HP, vas voir dans
Bibliotheque > Printers > hp > utilities

Pour ton prob de N & B, tu dois avoir dans les options d'impression de ton soft ou dans les menus déroulants des parametres d'impression de ton imprimante une option du genre inverser ou quelque chose de similaire

Tu imprimes a partir de quel logiciel ?


----------



## garfield02 (24 Novembre 2004)

Oui j'ai été voir l'utilitaire mais il reconnait pas l'adresse ip de l'imprimante, je viens aussi d'essayer une photo et en fait ca imprime en negatif....


----------



## golf (25 Novembre 2004)

Bon, là, le mieux est la hotline HP 
D'autant que tu es sous garantie.


----------



## christophe Guéneau (1 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour (bonsoir), j'ai actuelelment une imprimante HP Laserjet 6 MP et
j'envisage d'acheter un Imac G5.
Selon vous y a-t-il comptabilité? Je pense que non. Dans ce cas que dois-je faire? Acheter un cable spécial? Que proposez-vous pour m'éviter d'acheter une nouvelle imprimante.
Merci pour vos réponses.

Bien amicalement.

Christophe Guéneau
cgueneau@club-internet.fr


----------



## ficelle (2 Décembre 2004)

les driver de la 6 MP (comme beaucoup d'autre) sont inclus dans OS X


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2004)

Quel type de connectique a-t-elle ?
De toute façon des solutions existent


----------



## demougin (2 Décembre 2004)

il de faudra un bridge (transformateur de protocole) car les g5 n'ont pas (à ma connaissance) de port série

vas voir chez asanté asantétalk, c'est ce qui me permet de relier ma hp 6m à mes deux sous-réseau g4 d'un coté, jurassic de l'autre


----------



## bessonien (9 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour a tous , j'ai un probleme de marges avec la hp930c .
En mode paysage les marges par defaut dans pagesetup/reglages/resume : 
                    Haut 0.64
gauche 0.64                     droite 1.45

                    bas 0.64

j'ai une marge plus grande a droite que sur les autres cotes , ce qui n'est pas tres esthetique sur une image a voir horizontalement . cela correspondrait plutot a un portrait vertical ...
Bon , alors j'ai cree un nouveau format dans pagesetup/reglages/format de papier personnalise que j'ai appele "a4 horizontal" en corrigeant la valeur de droite a 0.64 . j'ai donc en principe quatre marge de 0.64 identique . Effectivement quand je retourne dans resume de mon" a4 horizontal" j'ai bien :
                   Haut 0.64

gauche 0.64                 droite 0.64


                   bas 0.64

J'imprime et alors la il n'y a pas une marge pareilles :  de 0.4 a 1.1 !!!
on dirait que la feuille a bouge dans l'imprimante , pourtant j'ai fais gaffe en la positionnant dans le chariot . 
comprend pas ca ...
mersi de vos impressions la dessus  :mouais:


----------



## Bernard53 (9 Décembre 2004)

Les marges minimales du format A4 de cette imprimante sont, au format portrait :

 marge haute = 0,18 cm
 marge basse = 1,17 cm
 marge gauche = 0,34 cm
 marge droite = 0,34 cm (cf documentation sur le CD fourni avec l&#8217;imprimante).

 Le format paysage correspond au format portrait qui a subi une rotation anti-horaire (à gauche) de 90 degrés.

 Si vous voulez absolument centrer votre image, il vous faudra mettre toutes les marges à la plus haute marge minimale possible soit environ 1,2 cm.

 Salutations.


----------



## bessonien (10 Décembre 2004)

merci de votre aide . j'ai pas encore retrouve le cd , je crois que je ne m'en suis jamais servi vu que OSX gere mon imprimante automatiquement . En suivant vos conseils , j'ai fait une impression en mode paysage avec toutes les marges au format 1.2 cm et au final sur le papier j'ai :  haut 1,15 , droite 1,2 , bas 1,35 , gauche 1.3 .... la difference entre le haut et le bas est trop visible pour un boulot propre , et en plus cette taille de marge etouffe un peu l'image ... comment avoir 4 marges minimales identiques ?


----------



## Bernard53 (14 Décembre 2004)

Je ne sais plus quoi vous conseiller. Je viens de faire un essai avec un fichier AppleWorks en fixant les 4 marges à 1,2 cm et en imprimant un fichier vectoriel qui ne contient qu'un objet. C'est un rectangle de la taille d'une feuille A4 (au format paysage) dont l'intérieur est hachuré et qui est centré sur la feuille, donc il la couvre toute. Et bien une fois imprimée (Mac OS 9 pilote HP version F1-4.13, c'est loin d'être le dernier !) la page sort très bien centrée et les marges sont bien respectées au millimètre près.


----------



## benhurlevrai (15 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

j'ai acheté un Ibook avec une borne airtunes. Mon imprimante HP laserjet 3200 n'est pas reconnue, et je ne trouve pas de driver pour OS X.3 
l'assistant m'empêche de l'ajouter à la liste des imprimantes car "driver not installed". 
Que faire ????


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

Pour Airport, voir ce sujet... 

Pour les pilotes HP LaserJet, voir par ici...


----------



## Onra (15 Décembre 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> _(...)_ Les couleurs à l'impression sont fade. L'impression de la page de test avec une belle photo ne semble pas être affecté...


 J'ai fait la mise à jour du firmware de l'imprimante disponible en téléchargement sur le site des drivers d'HP. Depuis c'est beaucoup mieux. D'ailleurs, lors de l'impression de photo pleine page via l'USB 2 l'impression ne sortait jamais et maintenant c'est résolu aussi


----------



## Christophe_A (15 Décembre 2004)

Peux-tu me donner précisément le lien vers cette mise à jour ? Je ne l'ai pas trouvé...
Merci


----------



## Haldi's (19 Décembre 2004)

Voila le problème j'ai une Imprimante Photosmart 7760 et je n'arrive pas a imprimé du 10x15 avec
(papier photo)je met mon papier dans la trape prévue a cette effect (en dessus du papier normal) j'engage la trape mais lorsque je lance l'impression un mesage m'indique que la trape photo est engagée je suis donc obligé d'anuler l'impression.A noté que le papier normal s'imprime très bien mais dès que j'emploi cette foutue trape rien ne ce passe

merci pour les future tuyeau et meilleures salutations
Haldi's


----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Décembre 2004)

J'utilise cette imprimante depuis plus d'un an sans problème pour imprimer des photos en 10X15 pour autant que la taille du document à imprimer soit bien du 10X15.

Si tu imprimes à partir d'ihoto, il faut d'abord redimensionner ta photo en procédant comme suit :
       - Selectionner la photo;
       - choisir "Modifier";
       - imposer le format 10X15.

Si tu utilise Photoshop Element, tu as deux possibilités 
       1° Redimensionner l'image en 10X15 : menu Image/redimensionner/taille de l'image
       2° définir un format d'impression : menu Fichier/format d'impression.

Attention, avec la méthode du format d'impression, il m'est arrivé de constater un détérioration de la qualité de la photo.

J'espère que ces quelques lignes t'aideront.


----------



## tpf (3 Janvier 2005)

Bonne année à toutes et tous

  Mac G4 en cours de mutation de l'Os9 vers Os X v10.3.7
  Le nouvel Os reconnait d'entrée le traceur
  test d'impression : Ok !!
  sauf pour formats personnalisés :-((

  qq1 a t il contourné ce pb ?

  merci d'avance


----------



## tpf (6 Janvier 2005)

Je complète ici ma question

 Quelque soit le logiciel, le format personalisé est bien intégré à la mise en page
 Par contre à l'impression, le traceur n'en tiens pas compte

 suis-je clair ?


----------



## vins (7 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir, bonsoir,

J'ai acheté un HP Laser jet d'occase mais le panneau de commande est en allemand. Savez vous si , et ou je peut la mettre en français???


----------



## golf (7 Janvier 2005)

Oui, mais il faut que tu cherches les éléments (manuel) pour manipuler les menus, et c'est par ici


----------



## Haldi's (7 Janvier 2005)

Voila suite a mon précédent message concernant une HP photosmart 7760 je decrivait un problème survenu avec le bac photo a savoir que le faite d'utilisé et d'armer  le bac photo rien ne ce passait !?
le faite de metre 10x15 dans les option d'impression ne change rien, dans les dites option je mets bien quil faut utiliser le bac suppérieur mais la idem rien ne ce produit le message me demande de metre du papier dans le bac inférieur? Quel option faut t'il exactement metre pour optenir du 10 X 15 par le bac suppérieur??
merci de votre aide 

Salutations Haldi's


----------



## golf (7 Janvier 2005)

Qu'en dit le support Hp ?


----------



## tpf (9 Janvier 2005)

Et même si ma question n'interresse ni ne concerne personne . . .


----------



## golf (9 Janvier 2005)

Pour cette gamme de produits pro, il faut voir en direct avec le support d'HP ; mieux même avec la hotline


----------



## golf (24 Janvier 2005)

La suite de ce fil est ici : Imprim. HP : des impressions, des pilotes et des maux [2] !...


----------

